# anyone getting itchy



## nitetime (May 11, 2006)

Anybody getting itchy to run yotes out there? Sounds like there's a whole bunch of snow up north.


----------



## hyperformance1 (Dec 18, 2006)

Been out a few times not so good running. Got a couple jumped just not good conditions. I'm headed to Rosscommon this weekend most of the trails are blown over but we will see how it goes.


----------

